# 2014-2015 Ski Voucher and BOGO thread



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2014)

Picked up a voucher for a free lift ticket at Mammoth at the ski expo today.

Would like to trade for Taos, Smuggs, or Magic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 8, 2014)

Some context for how this works and for new folks:



> Many AZ'ers have vouchers, lift tickets, BOGOs, etc. that they either  cant  or wont use, and it made me realize that many people (myself  included) come  into possession during the course of the season of *valuable stuff that they know they probably wont use.*
> 
> This will just be a ticket swap thread, so it shouldn't get cluttered  with  tons of posts like the "Skiing on the Cheap" thread does. *Please  make sure to list ALL restrictions for what you're offering** (e.g. no  holiday's, M-F only, S-F only, expires January 31, 2014, valid 03/01/14  to close, etc.) **and make sure your offer is in fact transferable.*   Other than posting what you have to offer in a trade and the mountains you seek in return, the bulk of the  communication should take place in the form or PM (i.e. we don't need 8  posts negotiating a trade in progress).
> 
> Please edit your post with  "*GONE*" if an item in your inventory has been traded & no longer available.  Thanks, and  happy skiing this winter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll sticky the thread so it doesn't get buried.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2014)

Blackout dates for Mammoth:

12/20/14-1/4/15
2/14/15-2/15/15

Subject to 2% TBID fee (whatever that is).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Picked up a voucher for a free lift ticket at Mammoth at the ski expo today.
> 
> Would like to trade for Taos, Smuggs, or Magic.



I have a few BOGO vouchers for Smuggs when you make it east!


----------



## planb420 (Nov 9, 2014)

Got a longshot offer here....I work for ESPN which is owned by Disney Co. and they give us 2 free Disney Park vouchers each winter and summer. I have 2 of these free passes right now and would love to offer them to someone who is looking to take their family to ANY of the disney parks as they are valid in all parks and classify as park hopper passes and ZERO BLACKOUT DATES!!!! Figure its a stretch but hey maybe someone with a family that travels might wanna trade some Free vouchers to a ski mountain for them, would save you TONS of money!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2014)

Bummer.  The former AZ owner is in Disney right now.  :lol:


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 9, 2014)

Do the Disney passes expire?


----------



## planb420 (Nov 9, 2014)

They expire sometime next year. ...I can check though and post it


----------



## planb420 (Nov 9, 2014)

They Expire 6-5-2016!!! So you have quite a while to use em.....offer up folks


----------



## planb420 (Nov 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bummer.  The former AZ owner is in Disney right now.  :lol:



Yeah wish I knew I would have given em to Greg for sure!!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 12, 2014)

Those Disney passes still available? If so, let me know if you would like to trade them for vouchers for any of the deals listed here: 
http://www.skibarn.com/page.cfm/RESORTPASSPORT.html


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 18, 2014)

I received a free any one day pass to Whaleback in NH with my Mountain Sports Club membership. No way I'm going to use it, so if anyone will send me your address and I will mail it to you.


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Shawnee Peak Ticket Trade*

My Ride and Ski New England Card came with a ticket to Shawnee Peak ME.  It's not a ticket I can use, so I'd like to trade it for Burke VT.


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 13, 2014)

*BOGO through Irving Gas Stations*

2 for 1 through Irving Gas!  Over 20 mountains participating!  I'll tweet out anything else I find.  @SkiMiser
https://www.theirving.com/ski


----------



## planb420 (Dec 13, 2014)

Disney Tickets claimed


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 17, 2014)

SkiMiser said:


> 2 for 1 through Irving Gas!  Over 20 mountains participating!  I'll tweet out anything else I find.  @SkiMiser
> https://www.theirving.com/ski



Huh, there's an Irving right down the street, I'll have to start going there


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 18, 2014)

Bretton Woods offering BOGO Christmas Eve Day.  2 ski or ride for $75.  @SkiMiser


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2014)

SkiMiser said:


> Bretton Woods offering BOGO Christmas Eve Day.  2 ski or ride for $75.  @SkiMiser



This is a thread for posting inventory you have and wish to trade, not for posting deals. @StopPromotingYourselfHere


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is a thread for posting inventory you have and wish to trade, not for posting deals. @StopPromotingYourselfHere



Well technically speaking this is a trade......just for money instead of vouchers!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a Sunday River Sun-Fri ticket I would be willing to trade. I would trade for Cannon, MRG, Jay and may consider others.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 18, 2014)

Essentially a BOGO for Winter Park

http://www.winterparkresort.com/tickets-and-passes/pass-overview/twofer.aspx


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 22, 2014)

bousquet19 said:


> My Ride and Ski New England Card came with a ticket to Shawnee Peak ME.  It's not a ticket I can use, so I'd like to trade it for Burke VT.



Shawnee Peak ticket now spoken for.

Thanks, 
Woody


----------



## Carrie (Dec 29, 2014)

Is that deal still on?


----------



## Powda (Jan 13, 2015)

I have 1 or 2 Warren Miller Vouchers I'd like to trade.
Each includes the following:

Sugarbush 1 free ticket non holiday
Windham 1 free ticket after 3/7
Gore 1 free ticket after 3/23 
Smugglers Notch free ticket 2/6, 3/13 OR BOGO any non holiday.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 13, 2015)

I have an Irving BOGO complete with gas receipts (there may be more of these as the season progresses)...
Also have 2 weekday/evening passes for Pats Peak that might be in play...
Looking mostly for Bretton Woods, but hmu with ideas.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2015)

Powda said:


> I have 1 or 2 Warren Miller Vouchers I'd like to trade.
> Each includes the following:
> 
> Sugarbush 1 free ticket non holiday
> ...



If you've already activated or signed in you really cant. Wawa and Bush check IDs.


----------



## Powda (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope I haven't done anything with them. I can supply the ticket stub from show if needed to redeem.


----------



## sull1102 (Jan 18, 2015)

Have a Wachusett voucher good for anytime no blackout dates would trade for anything in New Hampshire of Vermont.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2015)

Black Mtn (NH) anytime full day voucher, no Blackouts. PM with any offers.
Looking for something on the 93 side of NH or VT


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2015)

I got a Sugarloaf voucher I'm pretty sure it's good for any time this season. Looking to trade for some place closer to Northampton MA. Some place that's pretty decent and gets snow. And by that I mean most places in VT, Gore, and some places in NH.

(btw I have 2 day trip to Sugarloaf planned this year so I'm not crazy... just can't swing a day trip up there  )


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 22, 2015)

Mammoth still up for grabs. I doubt I'll get a trade for it, so I may just have to trade it for precious commodities. Snoseek, you interested in the voucher for a 6 pack of PBR in the future?


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone know how to get their hands on discount big sky tickets?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 23, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone know how to get their hands on discount big sky tickets?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I did a ski and stay package at Bucks 4T lodge last year.  That brought the ticket price way down.  It's at the base of the access road, so not right on the moutan.  I didn't find any ticket specific discounts other than what showed up on ebay.


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 23, 2015)

Yea it seems like they have everything on lock down out there, in staying at the base of the mountain and the hotel I'm staying at doesn't even offer discounts. Oh well! $100 day isn't as bad as vail!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a midweek ticket for BW that I will not be able to use, paid $35 for it and would like to recover what I paid. I do believe the only week days that it is not valid at this point is February vacation week. PM if you are interested.


----------



## afeshenko (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone has Descante or Geigerrig Ski Passports, or other lift ticket vouchers for a trade ? I have a few lift tickets from Descante Passport - let me know what you got !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2015)

afeshenko said:


> Anyone has Descante or Geigerrig Ski Passports, or other lift ticket vouchers for a trade ? I have a few lift tickets from Descante Passport - let me know what you got !



I have an entire unused Descente book.  What do you have to trade, anything in VT?


----------



## afeshenko (Feb 12, 2015)

Pico voucher is what I have for VT, so I have them available for trade


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2015)

afeshenko said:


> Pico voucher is what I have for VT, so I have them available for trade


Sent you a PM


----------



## fahz (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a pair of Titus passes good for this season I believe they have no restrictions.  I don't think I'm gonna be able make it there and would rather have something closer to the Albany, NY area.  I can sweeten the offer slightly by adding a completed ski+ride=free BOGO that has a 3 stickers & receipts attached.  More details on the BOGO here http://www.skiridefree.com/


----------



## dmw (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Fox 44 / MyChamplain card I might need to part with. Haven't used any of it yet, and due to circumstances beyond my control, might struggle to use many. I'd like to "trade" for the amount I paid for it, or close ($135), but might consider other offers as well. No blackout dates after this weekend, good for a day each at - Cannon, Burke, Jay, Gore, Smuggs, Bolton, Owl's head, MRG, S6, Whiteface, Middlebury, Titus.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2015)

dmw said:


> I have a Fox 44 / MyChamplain card I might need to part with. Haven't used any of it yet, and due to circumstances beyond my control, might struggle to use many. I'd like to "trade" for the amount I paid for it, or close ($135), but might consider other offers as well. No blackout dates after this weekend, good for a day each at - Cannon, Burke, Jay, Gore, Smuggs, Bolton, Owl's head, MRG, S6, Whiteface, Middlebury, Titus.



I'll take it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a bummer Dave.  Hope you're still able to ride elsewhere this season.


----------



## dmw (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've gotten plenty of days in, and probably a bunch more to come. I've had other travel plans that took up time, then blackout dates, now another trip to see my sick dad in Florida. Just looking unlikely to get my money's worth on this one. MMW, pm me and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 17, 2015)

Still looking for big sky deals of anyone has anything kicking around, I can trade vouchers or cash! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 18, 2015)

2 of my friends that went to Idaho with me have asked me to take care of selling/trading their Geigerrig Passport books.  They both have almost all their vouchers intact.  Missing is Sun Valley from both and the Brundage 2 for 1 from 1 of them.  Highlight include...

Free Killington midweek
Free Pico midweek
Free Bretton any day after the 22nd
Free Oak Mountain any day after the 22nd
Free Wachusett midweek
Free Nashoba midweek
Free Solitude any time
BOGO Pats Peak midweek
BOGO Hunter (no Saturdays) 
BOGO Crested Butte any time
BOGO Grand Targhee midweek

See details and additional vouchers here...

http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/faq.html

Please PM me if interested.  I'm holding on to my own for Oak and Killington.  I'll probably just give it away after that like I did last year.  Mount Snow tickets are always useful for me.  Thanks,

Jay


----------



## snoseek (Feb 22, 2015)

If anyone needs some vouchers good for Vail Resorts I've got a stack. Good for a 60 dollar tickets...as good a deal as you'll find. 50 plus post counts please. Good for all Epic resorts except abasin.


----------



## arik (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a free ticket to Pats Peak and another for Whaleback.

I will not be able to use them this season.

PM me your mailing address if you believe you can use one or both and I will mail them to you (for free).


----------



## arik (Feb 23, 2015)

Whaleback ticket referenced above is taken.

 free Pats Peak ticket still available

update 2/26: both tix are now spoken for


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2015)

Sugarloaf voucher still available -- will trade for $30 Liftopia online credit / "gift card"

2 Burke vouchers still available -- will trade both for $45 Liftopia online credit / "gift card"


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 2, 2015)

So...I'm just post these as a potentially trade. But I pulled the trigger on a Magic 2-1 voucher that I may not be able to use before it expires 3/31 I paid $63 just don't want to lose anything... also may be tuff for me to make it to Pats Peak this season to use the frebbie I got here. (Thanx Nick) it just may be logisticly impossible. If I give them up your internet personality will weigh heavily in determination ;-)


----------



## soposkier (Mar 2, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sugarloaf voucher still available -- will trade for $30 Liftopia online credit / "gift card"
> 
> 2 Burke vouchers still available -- will trade both for $45 Liftopia online credit / "gift card"



Sugarloaf still available?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 2, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> So...I'm just post these as a potentially trade. But I pulled the trigger on a Magic 2-1 voucher that I may not be able to use before it expires 3/31 I paid $63 just don't want to lose anything... also may be tuff for me to make it to Pats Peak this season to use the frebbie I got here. (Thanx Nick) it just may be logisticly impossible. If I give them up your internet personality will weigh heavily in determination ;-)



Are you looking for a jazz or tap number?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 2, 2015)

Smuggs BOGO coupons for someone nice


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Are you looking for a jazz or tap number?


Cash, grass or ass, no one rides for free. One of the first 2 preferably...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 5, 2015)

Got tons of winter park bogo's. Lots of restrictions though.

Must be used same day, blacked out Saturday's, and March 8-28.

Winter park closes April 26th, btw.

No trade needed for them


----------



## BBMF (Mar 7, 2015)

Any one in the flatlands want to do some trading. I have 4 Mohawk mt all day vouchers that I can't seem to use due to no sunday night skiing. I would love to even trade for Sundown vouchers or maybe my two to your one at something like jiminy or southern vt??


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a Fox 44/MyChamplain card that it's not looking like I am going to be able to use. Currently I have only used it 1 day at Jay Peak. So it is now good for a day each at - Cannon, Burke, Gore, Smuggs, Bolton Valley, Owl's Head, Mad River, Suicide 6, Whiteface, Middlebury, and Titus. There are no remaining blackout dates. The whole card cost me about $145 including the shipping. I did get the 1 day at Jay out of it, but it still has 11 other tickets remaining for anyone who might be able to make the rounds to all these places. I've got too many other trips planned to be able to get more than maybe 2 more days out of this thing, so I'd like to get rid of it. 
Passes to Mt Snow take highest priority as I will be there in a couple of weeks. Other than that, the rest of my season will mostly be at mountains covered by my season pass. So other more creative offers will be entertained. 
Thanks


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2015)

S6 Midweek BOGO free to anyone who wants it. PM me your address.
They close Sunday 3/22


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 11, 2015)

I have 2 of the Irving BOGO's to give away. (I actually have enough receipts to make up a 3rd BOGO but we're out of the forms at my local station.) PM me.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2015)

If anyone has some Bretton Woods passes I am interested.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 12, 2015)

There are doing a special 4 for 99 right now. Don't know any specifics 

Correction ... You can use them after the 15th through the end of season 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> There are doing a special 4 for 99 right now. Don't know any specifics
> 
> Correction ... You can use them after the 15th through the end of season
> 
> ...



Thanks!


.


----------



## Northernflight (Mar 14, 2015)

Have 1 waterville anytime pass, looking to trade for killington.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2015)

Mentioned this in the skiing on the cheap thread, but I have some Smuggs twofer one coupons I'll gladly mail anyone who wants them.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 15, 2015)

So I severely miscalculated where I would be skiing this season. Have a full WNEP card (Shawnee PA, Sawmill, Swain, Greek Peak, Mountain Creek, JFBBx2) along with 2 JFBB single tickets that may not be used. Let me know what you have for trade, cash or vouchers. Willing to let it go for cheap.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 15, 2015)

Got a $45 Magic Groupon voucher I'm not going to get to use, $35 and its yours!!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 16, 2015)

I've got some Cannon vouchers if anyone is interested. I have 4 left, am looking to unload 2-4 of those.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2015)

My buddy has several Fox 44 cards with Suicide 6, Titus, and Owl's Head still remaining, looking to trade for cards with Whiteface and/or Gore remaining. If not willing to trade, may be willing to purchase such cards. I know the Daks is just too far to travel for many of those who've bought the card. PM me if interested.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2015)

I grabbed a few Irving vouchers if anyone needs one.  


.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 17, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I grabbed a few Irving vouchers if anyone needs one.
> 
> 
> .



I still have a couple available with all the gas receipts, ready to go.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 17, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> So...I'm just post these as a potentially trade. But I pulled the trigger on a Magic 2-1 voucher that I may not be able to use before it expires 3/31 I paid $63 just don't want to lose anything... also may be tuff for me to make it to Pats Peak this season to use the frebbie I got here. (Thanx Nick) it just may be logisticly impossible. If I give them up your internet personality will weigh heavily in determination ;-)


Both of these are still available, could possibly add the Pats Peak freebie as a bonus for taking the Magic voucher...


twinplanx said:


> So...I'm just post these as a potentially trade. But I pulled the trigger on a Magic 2-1 voucher that I may not be able to use before it expires 3/31 I paid $63 just don't want to lose anything... also may be tuff for me to make it to Pats Peak this season to use the frebbie I got here. (Thanx Nick) it just may be logisticly impossible. If I give them up your internet personality will weigh heavily in determination ;-)


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 24, 2015)

Black Mtn NH (any day) free to anyone. They close this coming wknd I believe and are not running the summit lift.
PM me and I can get it overnighted to you for Thursday delivery.


----------



## Powda (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a coupon I bought for 2 lift tickets to Magic Mountain that expires on 3/31. Don't have time to make it out there. $30


----------



## Powda (Mar 25, 2015)

Magic Tickets gone.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2015)

Was sadly surprised to learn that MSB is closing on 03/29, which stinks because I figured I'd ski there next week.

Anyway, I have 4 vouchers I bought that will go unused as I'm skiing Jay on Saturday and Smuggs on Sunday.   

 If I put them in the mail tomorrow, you should get them on Saturday, so this is for someone from Vermont who wants to ski for free on Sunday at MSB.  If I get multiple _"I'll take them"_ replies, post count and contribution to this forum will be considered (let me know if you want 2 or 4).    MSB is still 100% open with great coverage, so I have no idea WTH their problem is, but they're off my Christmas card list.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 26, 2015)

Powda said:


> Magic Tickets gone.


I still have 2 available...


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone have Stowe passes?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 26, 2015)

^that's funny stuff right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> *^that's funny stuff right there.*



Anyone have something that's pretty rare, that's in high demand, that's very expensive, and that would be extremely easy to sell if you couldn't use it?

Longer, but more accurate version.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone have Stowe passes?


Ski club/council appreciation days April 10-12, $44 lift tickets for club/council members. I'm planning on being there for one or more of those days.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Ski club/council appreciation days April 10-12, $44 lift tickets for club/council members. I'm planning on being there for one or more of those days.



On the PDF I only see Stratton as the CSC day for April 10-12.  Is there a different club/council which has their appreciation day(s) at Stowe that weekend?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> On the PDF I only see Stratton as the CSC day for April 10-12.  Is there a different club/council which has their appreciation day(s) at Stowe that weekend?


It's listed on the Stowe website: http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 26, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^that's funny stuff right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got two free vouchers, that's funny 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> It's listed on the Stowe website: http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/



Great!  Thank you!  Now I'll have to decide between Stratton and Stowe that weekend I guess.

Stratton is $42, so only a $2 difference.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Got two free vouchers, that's funny



Who gave them to you?   Give the guy/gal an AZ "great person shout out".


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 27, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> So...I'm just post these as a potentially trade. But I pulled the trigger on a Magic 2-1 voucher that I may not be able to use before it expires 3/31 I paid $63 just don't want to lose anything... also may be tuff for me to make it to Pats Peak this season to use the frebbie I got here. (Thanx Nick) it just may be logisticly impossible. If I give them up your internet personality will weigh heavily in determination ;-)


The Magic vouchers are still available. They expire this weekend. Will entertain all offers...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Who gave them to you?   Give the guy/gal an AZ "great person shout out".



George Glass.  


.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 28, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> The Magic vouchers are still available. They expire this weekend. Will entertain all offers...


Basically gonna just let'em go at this point...


----------



## sull1102 (Mar 28, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> Basically gonna just let'em go at this point...



PM me, trying to get one for tomorrow


----------



## dalecaluori (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone have a 2 for 1 coupon or better for Wildcat or Sunday River? I can trade a midweek 2 for 1 for Sugarbush, Killington and Stratton. Thanks.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 17, 2015)

FREE GORE TICKET for this weekend.   I believe this is closing weekend.

MORE GORE


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 17, 2015)

skimagic said:


> FREE GORE TICKET for this weekend.   I believe this is closing weekend.
> 
> MORE GORE



I'll take it, if you're located between Binghamton and Gore, I doubt it with a name like skimagic. Planning on skiing there both days this weekend.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a Sugarbush voucher available - looking to exchange for Killington.  (I have one of each and limited time to ski - looking to make a Killington pair so 2 of us can ski without further out of pocket)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2015)

If anyone is out here, winter park closes next weekend and I have 4 BOGO's for anyone who wants them.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 29, 2015)

Not going to make it to Sugarbush this weekend and they are closing - I have a ski club ticket voucher up for grabs (Free).  Can drop it in today's mail from CT.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 29, 2015)

MommaBear said:


> Not going to make it to Sugarbush this weekend and they are closing - I have a ski club ticket voucher up for grabs (Free).  Can drop it in today's mail from CT.



Ticket taken.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone have a Bretton Woods early season they would trade or sell me?


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 2, 2015)

I have 2 Burke and 2 Smuggs completely unrestricted tickets for any day(s) during the 2015/2016 season that I'd be interested in trading for southern VT areas such as Mt Snow, Stratton, Bromley or Okemo.  These are actual ticket vouchers redeemable at any ticket window at Burke/Smuggs and not in any name.  Got them at various ski shows.

Any takers?  PM me if interested or if questions.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 2, 2015)

I've got two books of BOGO offers for children's tickets.  I got them when I leased my children's skis this year.  I don't think that I'll get around to using any of them.


----------



## elks (Dec 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I've got two books of BOGO offers for children's tickets.  I got them when I leased my children's skis this year.  I don't think that I'll get around to using any of them.



What mountains are the BOGO's for?


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 2, 2015)

kelly001 said:


> What mountains are the BOGO's for?



A whole bunch of mountains.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2015)

clean up in isle 5.... this is last year's thread... unsticky and create a new one!  the mods here are so lazy.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> clean up in isle 5.... this is last year's thread... unsticky and create a new one!  the mods here are so lazy.....



Partly my fault.


----------



## elks (Dec 3, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> A whole bunch of mountains.



I'm sure I could use some with my two sons if you don't need them.


----------

